# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  مشاهده نام فیلدهای جداول دیتابیس توسط کاربران و امنیت

## molana_rumy

سلام خدمت دوستان

مشخصا از نظر امنیتی خوب نیست که نام دیتابیس و جداول جایی در سایت لو بره.

سوالم در مورد نام فیلدهای جداول هست. مثلا در یک فرم مشخصه name یک textbox با فیلد جدول مربوط به ذخیره این مقادیر در دیتابیس یکی باشه که براحتی در بین تگهای html قابل مشاهده است. این کار از نظر امنیتی مشکلی داره یا خیر و اگه بله راه حل سادگی در نام گذاری مقادیر چیه؟

با تشکر

----------

